# Any Applique Lovers?



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

There's a lovely applique series being offered free online right now at Sentimental Stitches. It's the Sally Post Sampler and the patterns are from a quilt that was made in 1854. There are 36 patterns and a new one is offered every Saturday. There are 22 available now. I don't know how long this will be offered for free so if you're interested, you may want to download them into a file on your computer. You can also purchase the complete set of patterns from Sentimental Stitches.

This is another of my "one of these days" quilts. I like the pink and red colors used but I think this would also be pretty with the flowers done in blue and lavender.

http://sentimentalstitches.net/free...-quilt-designs/sally-rides-civil-war-sampler/

I think this would make a great wedding quilt or for a granddaughter's graduation.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's so pretty. I've only done a little applique but since have bought a book about doing all sorts of flowers. 

I need to give it another try - that quilt on the link is very nice and looks as if it would be hertiage quality when done.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I like that these are simple flower shapes. I used to do a lot of machine applique for quilt swaps and I do the buttonhole stitch applique for the 30s era patterns like Dutch Doll which is more commonly known now as Sunbonnet Sue. Needleturn and I have a love/hate relationship but I'm determined to work on that now that I'm retired.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I enjoy doing hand applique, but haven't done much lately. The way I hold it hurts the thumb joints after just a little while.

Never have liked doing it by machine. I tried one time and realized that I could do it by hand just about as fast as when I try by machine.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I really want to try applique. After hand piecing Kristen's little quilt I want to have something easy to take with me all the time. I really enjoyed making her quilt all by hand...never thought I would but I did.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Dutch Doll which is more commonly known now as Sunbonnet Sue. 

I learned something today, thank you. I have never heard of "Dutch Doll"! I love Sunbonnet Sue, I have only done a few things with one Sue on them, a diaper bag, and actually make a smaller applique square and framed it. I have also done her in redwork. 

I know this thread is older, but I did a search for Sunbonnet Sue and came across it.
Candy


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm saving the free Dream Garden applique block patterns. I haven't started yet, but someday!

Gay has so many free patterns on her web site, Sentimental Stitches.

Some patterns are free only for a month, some are free continuously. There are a lot of people doing the Benjamin Biggs BOM.

There are so many good free projects online, why do I buy quilt books?


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

_What a beautiful quilt!!! I even like the pink and I'm soooooo not a pink girl!

I'm currently working on a appliquÃ© border by hand on my large on going project that I started a couple years back and I love using a simple blanket stitch when I appliquÃ©. 

I don't know why but I love the look of it. Maybe because I wasn't every successful with the needle turn way in the past. _

_This would be another project that I would love to add to my list if it wasn't for the fact that list is already a mile long!! LOL :facepalm: But I could see it as a nice BOM type thing happening.

Maybe we could do it as a sew-a-long? 

RHT:whistlin::rotfl:
_


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Gretchen Ann, thank you so much for the links, I am having a great time looking at them all. I am not much of a quilter, but would love to make one. Thank you again!
Candy


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad I could enable you. You realize of course, if you do start a quilt, we want pictures!!!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Gretchen Ann said:


> Glad I could enable you. You realize of course, if you do start a quilt, we want pictures!!!



Yes it is a promise!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I am doing a full size applique quilt right now. It is Dogwood Blossoms. I have about 20 pieces to sew on yet & then it will be ready to quilt. I only do hand sewing & hand quilting. I can sit for hours on end. I started this right after Christmas & just about have it ready to quilt. Then it'll take me 3 or 4 months to get it quilted. I'll post a picture when I'm done. I usually buy the kits off of ebay. They are hard to find at times.


----------

